# Bluescreen Effect erzeugen



## Video_Lady (21. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte gerne ein Interview aufzeichnen.
Danach möchte ich gerne den Interviewten in der Postpro in einen anderen Hintergrund einfügen.

Normalerweise macht man das ja mit einem Blue oder Greenscreen.

Kann man das auch mit After Effects anders lösen?


Liebe grüße
Video_lady


----------



## sight011 (22. September 2012)

Wenn Du den Hintergrund händisch stundenlang rausmaskierst  Ne Spaß!

Geht nicht!


----------



## Another (22. September 2012)

Wie sieht dein Hintergrund denn aus, den du entfernen möchtest?


----------



## Video_Lady (22. September 2012)

@sight11:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Post Nr.2000 !


@another:



Another hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht dein Hintergrund denn aus, den du entfernen möchtest?



Der Hintergrund ist meistens ein Aufsteller der Firma.

Ist es möglich selbst einen Blue/Screen zu erzeugen?
Man könnte relativ schnell einen Aufsteller platzieren, der blauen oder grünen Hintergrund hat.
Allerdings müßte der gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet sein, oder?

Liebe Grüße
Video_Lady


----------



## Another (23. September 2012)

Ja, gleichmäßig und normalerweise einen Stoff aus Molten, der das Licht kaum noch reflektiert. Kostet allerdings halt etwas mehr als alte Bettlaken von Oma. Mit etwas Handarbeit gehts aber soweit auch so ganz gut, solange man zumindest erstmal einen einfarbigen Hintergrund hat, den man somit leichter rauskeyen kann, als einen unruhigen Hintergrund. Somit versuche einen dir zur verfügung stehenden Stoff, welcher sich von den Farben her bestmöglich natürlich vom Protagonisten abhebt, straff hinter ihm aufzuspannen und gut auszuleuchten. Geht auch mit einer Wand, die reflektieren meist aber noch mehr. (Gibt afaik sogar Molten als Farbe zum streichen..)

Der Stoff muss nicht die komplette Kamerasicht abdecken, hauptsache den Protagonisten. Alles was zusätzlich drum herrum dann weg soll, kannst du mit einer grob gezogenen Maske freistellen.

Fürs eigentliche Keyen in After Effects gibts dann haufenweise Tutorials im Nets/Youtube/Videocopilot.net, (ggf.) inkl Color Grading des Protagonisten, damit er eben nicht so aussieht, als wenn er vor 'nem Greenscreen aufgenommen wurde, sondern zur jeweiligen Szenerie passt.


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2012)

Danke Video_Lady - hier kommt 2001 ;-)

Dies habe ich mit grünem Filzstoff gemacht und Baustrahlern:

http://adrianl.bplaced.net/webpage/

(Flash-Video/nicht mit iPhone und iPad sichtbar)

Tipp: Wenn man den Greenscreen ausleuchtet bekommt man mit Baustrahlern schnell Probleme mit direkt Licht empfehlenswert ist diffuses Licht.

Denn ein Augenscheinlicher Lichtkegel oder ein Schatten können beim keyen zu Problemen führen.

Die Darsteller müssen weit genug weg stehen damit sie keinen Schatten auf die grüne Fläche werfen.

Man benötigt viel licht mindestens zwei bis drei Strahler für den Greenscreen und man darf nicht vergessen das man ja auch die Darsteller ausleuchten muss (auch noch mal 2-3 Lichter).

Desweteren brauchten irgendwas woran man den Greenscreen aufhängt - was häufig zu Problemwn führt.

Letzter Tipp eine Grüne Farbe zu keyen macht sich einen technischen Vorteil zu nutze, da in Kameras mehr grüne Ingormationen sind als Blau und Rot.

Jedoch kann es sein das wenn Du blonde Darsteller hast, dass das blonde Haar die grüne Farbe reflektiert und somit der halbe Kopf fehlt.

Woher ich das alles weiß? Vom guten Chmee


----------



## Video_Lady (23. September 2012)

> Dies habe ich mit grünem Filzstoff gemacht und Baustrahlern:
> 
> http://adrianl.bplaced.net/webpage/
> 
> (Flash-Video/nicht mit iPhone und iPad sichtbar)



@sight011:

Eine sehr schöne Seite!! Gefällt mir gut. Und ich finde, dass dir das richtig gut gelungen ist.

@Another.

Danke für die Tipps.

*Ich fasse mal zusammen:*

Zum Stoff:
1. straff 
2 nicht reflektierend
3. einfarbig
4. technisch ist grün vorteilhaft, wenn es sich auch von der Person genug abhebt
5. muss nicht die komplette Kamerasicht abdecken, hauptsache den Protagonisten.

Sonstiges:
1. Diffuses Licht
2. So weit weg von der Peson, dass keine Schatten auf die Fläche fallen
3. Eine Aufhängung z.b.Stativ

Habe ich etwas vergessen?
Und gibt es noch etwas zu beachten?

Liebe Grüße
Video_Lady


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. September 2012)

Die Entfernung zwischen Person und grüner Fläche dient nicht nur dazu Schatten auf der "Wand" zu vermeiden, sondern auch dazu das reflektierende grüne Licht auf der Person (insbesondere auch im Haar) zu minimieren.

Eine Sache hast du noch vergessen:
Das Aufzeichnungsformat. 
Viele Consumerkameras arbeiten mit extremer Datenreduktion, die sich insbesondere auf die Farbauflösung auswirkt. Das kann durchaus dazu führen, dass der Chroma Key in der Post Production speziell bei feinen Details einfach nicht richtig sauber wird.
Also wenn man die Wahl hat, dann immer irgendwie möglichst unkomprimiert bzw. einem professionelleren Abtastformat (4:2:2 oder sogar 4:4:4) aufzeichnen bei Green-/Bluebox Geschichten.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Video_Lady (23. September 2012)

> Das Aufzeichnungsformat.



Uuups!!

Ich denke da an eine Sony PMW-EX1 oder an eine Cannon XHA1.

Ist das ok?

Liebe Grüße
Video_Lady


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayer-Sensor


hier kann man sich das ganz schön angucken - warum grün leichter raus zu keyen ist.
(siehe Grafik: Bayer-Matrix)

@ Page Danke für das Kompliment!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. September 2012)

Video_Lady hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke da an eine Sony PMW-EX1 oder an eine Cannon XHA1.



Beide Kameras machen "nur" 4:2:0, du hast damit also starke Verluste bei der Farbauflösung.
Probier es damit einfach mal aus, ob du damit klar kommst. Ist ja auch ne Frage des Qualitätsanspruches. 

Mehr technische Infos zum Chroma Subsampling (Farbunterabtastung) findest du hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbunterabtastung

Interessant ist auch das Bild:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Colorcomp.jpg


Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2012)

Frage:

Wenn es nicht 4:4:4 ist hat es zwar eine geringere Speichergröße. Aber scheinbar ist das Bild auch unschärfer, liegt das am geringeren Kontrast?

Hab versucht den Wikipedia Eintrag zu lesen, doch der ist recht kompliziert.

Bzw. Beinhaltet Cb und Cr immer nur die Anteile:

- Blau Gelb
- Rot Grün

?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. September 2012)

Das liegt an der starken Datenreduktion in den Farbauszugskanälen ... und sicherlich auch an der velustbehafteten Videokompression.


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2012)

Ahhh - da werden dan nwahrscheinlich mehrere Farbblöcke zusammen gezählt wenn sie den selben oder ähnlcihen Farbwert haben richtig?

Ich hab mal gehört das wenn man die Farbkanäle komprimiert hat das weniger starken einfluss auf die schärfe des Bildes als bei komprimierung des Helligkeitskanals ist das richtig?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. September 2012)

Beim Chroma Subsampling geht es nicht um "Ähnlichkeit" von Farben.
Es geht um ein festes Reduktionsraster.

Schau dir die mittlere Reihe von Bildern an, dann kannst du dieses Raster besser verstehen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Chroma_subsampling_ratios.svg


----------

